# 20 gauge single barrel



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

I would like to buy a 20 gauge single barrel break-action shotgun for about $100-120. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

flyrod said:


> I would like to buy a 20 gauge single barrel break-action shotgun for about $100-120. Any help would be much appreciated.


 Rossi and H&R both make single 20's for around that price. Cal Ranch has them.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

*shotguns*



flyrod said:


> I would like to buy a 20 gauge single barrel break-action shotgun for about $100-120. Any help would be much appreciated.


Shoot...... wish you wouldn't have got rid of that 16 ga., we could have swapped. I just lent out my Winchester 37 break action 20 ga.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Any chance you have a youth or female shooter in mind? I have one with an ugly cut -down stock... actually, I just remembered that it is a pump. Want a small 20gage pump? I'm in SLC, and I'll take any offer for it. It's actually just hogging a gun case. I bought it when I was poor(er) and killed a lot of grouse and chukar with it... but it never really fit me. Bottom ejection, ugly but useful poly-choke.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Trooper said:


> Any chance you have a youth or female shooter in mind? I have one with an ugly cut -down stock... actually, I just remembered that it is a pump. Want a small 20gage pump? I'm in SLC, and I'll take any offer for it. It's actually just hogging a gun case. I bought it when I was poor(er) and killed a lot of grouse and chukar with it... but it never really fit me. Bottom ejection, ugly but useful poly-choke.


pm sent


----------

